# Manual IC-Prog en PDF para grabar PIC y EEPROM.



## Meta (Oct 19, 2008)

Hola:

Presento un manual del programador de PIC *IC-Prog* más usado y popular. Pueden dejar cualquier comentario si ven algún fallo, alguna sugerencia para mejorarlo, etc.

*Descarga (Nuevo Link)*

Más manuales aquí.

Un cordial saludos.


----------



## zaiz (Oct 19, 2008)

Muchas gracias, Meta. Está muy claro el manual.

No había visto que también se pueden guardar otras configuraciones ni sabía que se puede hacer copia de seguridad de la configuración.

Tal vez te faltó decir cómo podemos elegir entre RC y XT, para quienes empiezan, pero de todas maneras se entiende dónde se puede elegir.

Y ya si piensas hacer otra edición, tal vez podrías agregar cómo borrar el microcontrolador, para que se vea el mensaje que manda cuando lo borra y también la verificación de blanco.

Pero así está muy bien y se entiende todo claramente.

-------------------------------------------
Nota para Moyano Jonathan: Yo primero lo quise abrir con el explorador Google Chrome y me dio el mensaje de que estaba dañado el archivo, pero luego lo intenté con el I Explorer y bajó muy bien el manual.
---------------------------------------------

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Oct 19, 2008)

Gracias por el comentario.

Tendré en cuenta lo del RC y TX como también lo de borrar el PIC. Esa parte me olvidé pero no en el manual de WinPic800 http://usuarios.lycos.es/electronicapic/manual/winpic800.pdf

Si veo que este manual ic-porg tiene éxito, lo paso al Inglés, pero antes debo corregir todo los errores o añadir sugerencias de los visitantes para dejarlo lo más completo posible.

Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 19, 2008)

Gracias por el manual está muy bueno esa página de sitionica parece ser muy prometedora


----------



## Meta (Oct 20, 2008)

Versión 1.2 hecha. Puedes bajarla en el mismo enlace del tema principal. Con el tiempo seguirá actualizándose.


----------

